# New kits



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

If anyone is interested i may have one or two kits for sale later on in the year, but i have to warn you that all my ferrets come with baggage, only one rabbit per household ROTFLMAO.


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

we take rescue ferrets in. We are in sheffield and are called the ferret hutch rescue


----------

